# MPEG 4 Format für "MUVID TVF 100-1" (10 Zoll DVBT-Bilderrahmen)



## ratoma (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo, guten Tag ich bin neu hier.
Ich habe mir für die Küche einen Fotorahmen ( "MUVID TVF 100-1" / 10" LCD-TV) gekauft-
Nun zum Problem. Meine "alten" Filme (Endung AVI) laufen Problemlos. Unter "GSpot" wird AVI/Divx oder XVID angezeigt. Versuche ich eine neue Aufnahme in diese Formate umzuwandeln, folgt eine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe mit 4 Programmen (XMedia Recode, Any Video Converter, DVD VideoSoft Free Studio und Free iPad Video Converter) versucht eine kleine Datei in MPEG 4 zu wandeln, egal welche Einstellungen (AVI/Divx, MP4/MPEG 4, AVI/Xvid, usw.), es geht nicht. Welche MPEG 4 Einstellung könnte gehen oder geht bei den meisten Geräten? 
Halt = Ich hatte jetzt mit dieser Einstellung bei einem kl. Testfilm erfolg, als ich einen Film damit gewandelt habe, ging es jedoch wieder nicht. Die Firma welche das Gerät vertreibt kann mir übrigens nicht helfen!? 
Mit diesen Einstellungen bei XMedia Recode klappte es: 
unter Format> Profil/Benutzerdefiniert - Format/AVI - Codec/Xvid (Video) - Codec/MP3 (Audio) unter Video> Profile & Level/Xvid Home - FourCC/XviD     

Thank`s für Antworten!

Gruß Tom


----------



## sheel (2. Juli 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

also, Divx-Avi geht.

Beim Umwandeln von ...? zu MPEG4 (warum nicht DivX?) kommt welche Fehlermeldung?
Beim Wandeln oder beim Anschauen?


----------



## ratoma (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo sheel,
nach dem Umwandeln, beim "Abspielen" (Versuch) auf dem "MUVID TVF 100-1" kommt eine Meldung, dass das Format nicht akzeptiert wird.
Den kleinen Testfilm hatte ich mit "Corel VideoStudio Pro X3" als MPEG4-Datei erstellt und dann wie oben beschrieben, mit "XMedia Recode" in AVI/Xvid (ist auch MPEG4) gewandelt. Dieser Film lief auf dem Gerät. Ein anderer Film, der vorher nicht in MPEG4 vorlag, funkte leider nicht nach der Umwandlung (gleiche Einstellungen in XMedia Recode ).
Aber wie geschrieben, selbst der Vertrieb kann keine Empfehlung geben.

Jemand im Forum müsste das gleiche Gerät haben und könnte dann eine Empfehlung geben ......

Gruß  Tom


----------

